# Sound recommendation



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just purchased a new Aristo Mallet from my friend that is selling his trains....

It does not have a sound or dcc card installed and I would like your recommendations as to a good sound/dcc controller to purchase for this loco.

I do plan on putting together a battery car for it so I can maybe run it at Marty's but I really want to get the neighbors attention with a good sound card!


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

You cannot go wrong with a Phoenix system. it will not be inexpensive, but it will sound good!!

Bill


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Scott, I agree Phoenix is top of the heap. But QSI is just around the corner.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you planning to run it on DC or on DCC? It's not clear from your post.

I would wait for the new QSI titan card myself, especially if you plan to run on DCC. I'm not a big fan of Phoenix, and there are more sophisticated offerings out there. But Phoenix does have high quality sounds. I've also been pretty impressed with ESU's soundcards. I have not tried either Massoth or Zimo.

The new QSI "titan" card has been delayed for nearly two years, but it's in beta software testing right now and might actually come out soon. You can do a search for "mylargescale" and "titan" and see various opinions


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott 
I have battery cars w/o RC in them if you need to borrow one. Many of my locos have the Revo in them now. PS with on board RCs now, simply drill a hole in the bottom of cars and feed the plug through. nothing fancy.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You mentioned sound/dcc controller... I'd recomment the QSI since it plugs right in. 

There are a number of things that the QSI does better than the Phoenix, and several things it does that the Phoenix doesn't do. 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

What Greg said, also on your mallet Leonard Kearns in Oregon has a custom speaker system that really fits nicely in the boiler of the mallet. Great sound (4 speakers) Unless price increase $28 to your door. I have two of them, and they are great. on my you tube site there is a video of the mallet with it in it. If you send me an email through here i will send you a picture of it installed with the boiler off. Regal 

Here is a video link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0YcQxOV124 

Here is his website to purchase
https://home.comcast.net/~leonardk12/rrbog/1 to 1 Scale Sound.html


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

https://home.comcast.net/~leonardk12/rrbog/1 to 1 Scale Sound.html 

Hmmmmmmmmmmm Sorry for the double post guess you have to copy and paste it to get to his website, then it works and loads. Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I likewise tested a prototype of that system from Leonard, very nice and super easy to install. 

Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

But more to the point, any idea about the availability of the QSI titans?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Really soon, I talk to them every other day minimum. They are in production. No hardware problems so far, we are doing final testing of motor control, and PID parameters. 

I got the programming for the smoke fan port this lunchtime..... 

Greg


----------

